# Blue Ray players and HDMI 1.4



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Couple of questions...

1)How does a DVD look on a Blue Ray player?

2) Do I have to use HDMI cable?

3) Is HDMI 1.4 available for most new electronic equipment? 

I'm hoping to learn something. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Not an AV guy. I can barely get a vcr to work.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

1- just like a dvd would,but blue ray discs are awsome
2-yes HDMI is the only way to go
3-yes


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Sweet. I've had the HDTV now for a few months and I get irritated watching regular DVD's after watching the HI-DEF. What a country we live in. Huh? 

Just went and visited Best Buy and the Blue Ray players sure have come down in price. Saw a Sony on sale for only $199.00! 

By the way, you are definitely a sucker if you buy HDMI cables from Best Buy. Holy smokes! An 8' cable for $49.99?! 

Are they high? 

Costco is the way to go for that stuff. Including televisions which is where I bought my 32" Vizio last summr for less than $400.00.

Anyway, keeping up with all of the new technology isn't easy to do.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You should go to a Best Buy and talk to one of their Tech guys.. they install the stuff and know all the secrets....


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

1) Typically, better than on a standard DVD player. Most BR Players will upconvert any DVDs. While not as good as the same disc on BR, they are noticeably better than typical 480p. Some of the newer DVD players offer this upconversion also, but with BR players at their current price levels, it is a moot point.
2) Absolutely not. Component and HDMI are both capable of 1080p. Depending on your TV, Component and HDMI can look exactly the same, or one can look better than the other. This depends specifically on your TV. The benefit of using HDMI is a single, smaller cable for both audio and video.
3) Not even close. It will be a decent amount of time (in technology terms) before we see mass adoption of the HDMI 1.4 spec, and even longer until it is fully utilized. CES (big electronics trade show) just concluded and a few things were shown with HDMI 1.4 support. Yes, things in the future will be released with support for HDMI 1.4, but it will be some months before we see anything of note for sale with it.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

HDMI cable is the only cable to truly transmit a High Def signal. Once you have a blue ray, a 1080p tv, and this cable, you are set. Love the looks of mine. Totally recommend the Sharp Aquos. Great TV. 

And ya, Costco is the way to go. Saw a package of 2 HDMI cables for 40 bucks up here in Vancouver, so the must be cheaper down there, granted this was on sale, but still.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you tried a Southwire DVD player?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> You should go to a Best Buy and talk to one of their Tech guys.. they install the stuff and know all the secrets....


Like Scotchcoating the connections to keep the copper oxygen free?


~Matt


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> HDMI cable is the only cable to truly transmit a High Def signal. Once you have a blue ray, a 1080p tv, and this cable, you are set. Love the looks of mine. Totally recommend the Sharp Aquos. Great TV.
> 
> And ya, Costco is the way to go. Saw a package of 2 HDMI cables for 40 bucks up here in Vancouver, so the must be cheaper down there, granted this was on sale, but still.


That is simply not true. There are various interfaces that can transmit HD signals. Component, DVI, DisplayPort, and HDMI are just a few.

HDMI cables can be had for less than $4/cable if you can find the right deal. You should never pay more than $10 shipped for these cables (depending on size).


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

Blueray will not work with a 720p tv


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

For all your data cable needs:

http://www.cablewholesale.com/


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Like Scotchcoating the connections to keep the copper oxygen free?
> 
> 
> ~Matt


OK.. who told..


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

cobra50 said:


> Blueray will not work with a 720p tv


Bulls-it!!!!!

I have a Samsung 58 inch 720p tv and my blue ray works awsome.

You can not tell the difference between 720 and 1080 anyway the human eye is not that advanced


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Bulls-it!!!!!
> 
> You can not tell the difference between 720 and 1080 anyway the human eye is not that advanced


That's funny, they said the same thing about my Sony DCR VX1000 when it came out and shot at 500 lines of resolution.

The human eye can see the difference especially at the edges of digital images.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Even if it can be seen a 720p tv will still work just fine with a blue ray


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Bulls-it!!!!!
> 
> I have a Samsung 58 inch 720p tv and my blue ray works awsome.
> 
> You can not tell the difference between 720 and 1080 anyway the human eye is not that advanced


Only partially true. Based on the size of the TV, there is a certain distance, X, where the difference between 720p and 1080p is indistinguishable. X is based on the screen size of the television.

For the people that sit 10' away from their 32" set, they will not be able to see the difference.

For the people that sit 6' away from their 52" set, you better believe there is a difference between 1080p and 720p.

Also, 1080p is not the definitive factor in picture quality. Pioneer manufactured some very good 720p plasma TVs that will still wipe the floor with some of the 1080p TVs that are released today.


----------

